# Carob recipes, anyone?



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Does anyone have any good recipes using Carob? I know that I've seen some ideas on other boards, but wondered if there are some FAVORITES or TRIED & TRUE that could be shared. Waiting anxiously with my canister of carob...







IBS Free


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 1999)

Hi,wannabee,Sorry, but I have never used the Carob. What recipes do you have? I guess it is a type of flour?------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Carob is an alternative to chocolate - it comes from the Carob bean. It is supposed to be easier on the stomach than chocolate, and may even be soothing.I'm looking for recipes that don't use a lot of other health food items - so many of the recipes out there require that you restock your pantry in order to make some dishes!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2000)

carob fudge:2 cups of powdered sugar1 cup of carobvanilla to tasteenough water to make a sauceslowly bring to a boil and add eithergelatin,or finely ground psyllium seedwith psyllium seed the mixture will hardenvery fast and will be ready to eat anytime you wish.Using psyllium seed ground over gelatin has an advantage of adding fiber to your diet.The gelatin solution will require 6 to 8 packages of unsweetened gelatin powder. and will set up to the thickness of "Sludge" very quickly when refrigerated for about 90 minutes.The taste of the gelatin mixture is heavy on the carob taste and on the psyllium mixture "just" plain heavy-but realize you are stoking your body with fiber,which you wouldn't eat any other way!.------------------


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2001)

I simply use Carob in place of chocolate in all recipes. I haven't used chocolate in years.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I am really looking for a carob recipe to exchange with someone. Did anyone try tank's recipe. Was it good?


----------

